
Studio Ghibli's Animation Software Is Now Free - mhb
https://creators.vice.com/en_us/article/free-studio-ghibli-animation-software
======
glandium
Previous threads:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11322070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11322070)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11321381](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11321381)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11323356](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11323356)

